# custom wrist slings



## hunterdave57 (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm trying to avoid ordering from the States. Does anyone know of a custom paracord wrist sling maker this side of the 49th?


----------



## hunterdave57 (Feb 27, 2009)

Nevermind, SNA ships to Canada for free apparently. They're also a sponsor. http://www.snaarchery.com/index.html


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

There is a young lady at Drop Tine Archery in Napanee Ont. making them ,selling and donating the money to charity.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

I've ordered a few slings from Ridgerunner and never once had an issue with him shipping it to Ontario. His quality, pricing, selection of colour and styles are great along with his delivery time shipping it USPS. (no customs fees or issues at all)


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

Bretts daughter Tess makes great slings ....she donates the money to prostate cancer
He owns Drop tine archery in Napanne Ontario and for sure she will ship it.

Andy


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

Get ahold of MLabonte on here, he makes the nicest slings I've ever boughten.


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

got one of the little girls slings at the kingston shoot and it is great and also money goes to a good cause!


----------



## BearSlayr (Jan 23, 2006)

Ten Point Archery in Chelmsford ON, makes custom wrist with lots of color options. You can "like" their page on Facebook to see some of the ones displayed. Hope this helps!


----------

